# 69 Wheels



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Just installed cragar ss wheels today. 14x7 in front and 15x8 in rear. I like the way the rear wheels look, but the front needs to be lowered.



Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Great classic look!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great Joe!

Much improved over the tiny ralley II's. I'll wager it'll handle a lil better too!


----------

